# Nexus 10 AOKP 4.2.2 PPP Wigdet no driver found



## gwolf2u (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have just got my tablet (Nexus 10) on the custom build made by AOKP
Now while trying PPP Widget I get the "no driver found" issue
Added the drivers but it seems it's not working
Tried to check if drivers are working and I got that it's not

this is what dsmeg returns


```
<br />
<3>[ 7401.150909] init: untracked pid 23542 exited<br />
<3>[ 7403.511427] usb_wwan: version magic '3.4.5-gaf9c307 SMP preempt mod_unload ARMv7 p2v8 ' should be '3.4.5-ga46ced8 SMP preempt mod_unload ARMv7 p2v8 '<br />
<3>[ 7411.706173] wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: FIFO error<br />
<3>[ 7411.730924] init: untracked pid 23128 exited<br />
<3>[ 7411.733865] init: untracked pid 23536 exited<br />
<6>[ 7411.842396] iio-buffer, current state requested again<br />
<6>[ 7450.448408] battery: l=46 v=3786 c=-957 temp=31.6 h=1 st=2 ct=0 type=none<br />
```
I guess my issue is with the custom ROM
Any change I get a driver for this one?
Or is it already posted somewhere?
Tried searching but could not find it.

Cheers,
Gwolf2u


----------



## e3phill (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Gwolf2u
I found after allot of research that you need the right kind of kernel if you have a stock rom there are drivers for PPP widget on the authors website. If you have AOKP or CM10 Roms you need a custom kernel, the only one I found that works is the Kernel that belongs to this ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1998585 . 

I found after ALLOT of hassle that you can use the kernel from that ROM and then flash another ROM on top, I have the kernel from this working with the Carbon ROM (I think its CM.10.1 based). I can post my Nandroid backup of just the Kernel if it will help, You can then just simply use recovery to flash the backup on top of what your currently have.

The kernel also supports OC and has better thermal throttling as it includes code from the Ktmanta kernel and you can use (an earlier version) of the setting tool for that kernel to modify the OC settings, I can also post this to go with it. Just remember that when you re-flash your ROM you will need to re-flash the Kernel on top.

Phill.


----------

